# Cinta tools



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys I was looking on all-wall for a decent starter set and seen cinta has flat boxes, a pump and handle for only $650. I was just wondering if it's worth the money or not, I'm totally new to boxes and have no idea what I'm doin so I don't want to get a crappy set. Thanks for any help and input


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know much about Cinta tools. My experience in drywall tools has been that lower priced tools typically have lower quality. Not that they won't work, they just don't seem to have the same quality as Drywall Master, Columbia, Northstar, or TapeTech. Personally I would stick to one of those 4 brands, even if they are used.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> I don't know much about Cinta tools. My experience in drywall tools has been that lower priced tools typically have lower quality. Not that they won't work, they just don't seem to have the same quality as Drywall Master, Columbia, Northstar, or TapeTech. Personally I would stick to one of those 4 brands, even if they are used.


Or Blueline / Tapepro.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

gazman said:


> Or Blueline / Tapepro.


They are alright. Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------

